# 2013 Kubota M110 w/102" blower with back drag blade - $39,500



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I have owned this since new and decided after 8 years to change things up a bit. It has been very profitable for me, but now is just sitting in the shop collecting dust.

It has been stored indoors its entire life, except for the 1800 hours that have been clocked on the machine. And 100% of those hours have been with a vinyl wrap on, the original body is in perfect condition with 0 fading. The wrap is currently 3M reflective white.

The machine works exactly as it should. It does not need anything. Turn the key, and start working. Asking for $39,500. I have it listed locally as well for $50,000cad. I will help with shipping if your from the states.









Questions?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Super cool. If only it was 10 yrs ago I would have tried the tractor-blower on resi thing. I had lots of residential clients but had lots of walks to do also. I would have bought this, it’s perfect.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

How much without the blower?


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I was asked the same thing by a local guy today lol. I am betting I could sell the blower separately for $4000cad (new was $11,500).

So in that light, $36,500usd


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------

